# Kinda interesting ....



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/newyobasemese2


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow. What an interesting video, and interesting fact of WWII history.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Would you mind giving a short description of why you find it interesting? What is it about? My computer won't show me anything at all at that site and before I spend my time trying to track down the problem I want to have some idea as to whether I would be wasting my time doing so.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Please, I only got to 1:03 and it hung up....
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I got through the whole movie. Very interesting.

As an aside, when I was young and growing up in the DC area, my school would every year or so, during the late 40s and early 50s would take a field trip to the FBI building in Washington. One of the exhibits that we were always shown was about artifacts from German agents who had been landed on the Jersey shore from subs, to conduct sabotage on our rail system. One item I remember was an explosive charge made to look like a lump of coal. All we were told was that they had been captured and killed. 

Nothing was said about the power plant under Grand Central Station, being the primary target.

Very interesting.

Chuck


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this semper and John,
Same video straight from you tube






Forgot to add.....Thanks Mike it is very interesting!

Larry


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Semper and John-

It's about Grand Central station in NYC. 10 stories below ground is a basement that holds 9 electrical units that convert AC to DC. These electrical units supplied power to most of the railroads on the east coast. The railroads of coarse were a major key part for getting supplies and troops to WWII. Two German spies landed on the New Jersey shore with intentions to sabotage the electrical units. Caught by the FBI and executed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

Very very interesting. Thanks for posting it,

Best,
TJ


----------

